# carte mère Mac Pro 1.1



## fx6660 (31 Décembre 2014)

bonjour a tous
je viens de déposer mon mac 1.1 3ghz de 2008 chez apple et on me dit que la carte mère est morte...

J'habite entre Nîmes et Montpellier et je cherche quelqu'un qui pourrai me le réparer ou si quelqu'un a une carte mère d'occasion ? je veux bien payer mais ils ne veulent pas le réparer...

D'ailleurs les cartes mère sont elles toutes les mêmes si je trouve une 1.1 ? 
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Locke (31 Décembre 2014)

Pas de réponse, donc hors sujet, mais c'est marrant on trouve une tonne de messages des forums MacG dans ce blog... http://developpement-iphone.blogspot.fr/2014/12/carte-mere-mac-pro-11.html ...  Et ça n'a rien à voir avec toi.


----------



## fx6660 (1 Janvier 2015)

eh bien il  est vrai que je ne suis novice sur ce forum mais je suis sur un forum apple ici non ? 
je m attendais a une reponse...
Merci de ton aide


----------



## PO_ (2 Janvier 2015)

Salut, fx6660, 

Vu que tu dis que ton MacPro est de 2008, je ne pense pas que ce soit un modèle 1.1, mais plutôt un 3,1.

Cela dit, je connais une adresse où ils pourraient éventuellement te le réparer. C'est ES Import (Kinkajou Repair) à Selestat (67600). Compter dans les 1000-1200 &#8364;. c'est pas donné, et voir si ça vaut réellement le coup (coût). On trouve des Macs Pro d'occasion pour la même somme.


----------



## fx6660 (5 Janvier 2015)

PO_ a dit:


> Salut, fx6660,
> 
> Vu que tu dis que ton MacPro est de 2008, je ne pense pas que ce soit un modèle 1.1, mais plutôt un 3,1.
> 
> Cela dit, je connais une adresse où ils pourraient éventuellement te le réparer. C'est ES Import (Kinkajou Repair) à Selestat (67600). Compter dans les 1000-1200 . c'est pas donné, et voir si ça vaut réellement le coup (coût). On trouve des Macs Pro d'occasion pour la même somme.



Bonjour et merci de ta réponse. 
Mon mac est bien un 1.1 de 2008 (facture ) mais ca devait etre le dernier effectivement...
Merci pour ton adresse mais pour cette version 1.1, je ne pense pas que avantageux de le faire réparer a ces prix. 

Il ne reste plus qu'une solution pour moi :
- chercher un mac pro 3.1 d'occasion et chercher une carte mère 1.1 d'occasion pour essayer de le refaire.

Encore merci de ton aide !


----------



## polyzargone (7 Janvier 2015)

Ou bien tu récupère tout ce qui est dans ton MacPro et tu t'en sers comme base pour monter un Hackintosh.

Tu auras juste la carte mère à acheter et ça te coûtera bien moins cher que de racheter un MacPro d'occaz ou de faire réparer la carte mère


----------



## fx6660 (16 Janvier 2015)

AHHHHH Voila une réponse constructive !
C est effectivement ce que je souhaite faire ! acheter une carte mère.
Par contre je ne sais pas ou la trouver... je cherche... Toutes les cartes mères de 2001 version 1.1 se montent ? 
merci


----------



## Etienne000 (16 Janvier 2015)

Salut, je viens de le faire pour mon Mac Pro, tu peux trouver des cartes mères pas chères sur ebay : 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-Mac-P...533?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23492c1aa5

J'avais payé la mienne 70 ou 80 tout compris des USA, le changement s'est bien déroulé.


----------

